# Tourist visa 600



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

My father wants to visit us in Australia. I am preparing the documents for him to apply the Visitor visa 600 (under tourist stream).

I want him to stay here for 3 months to spend some time with us. 

The online application asks for "Planned tourism activities, Evidence of". 

What is this evidence and what can be used to show that he will be spending some time with us. And we will be going to sight seeing on and off.

Any suggestion or example on how to deal with this requirement, would be helpful. 

I am a PR and mainly he will stay with us, but he will also go to my brother who is not PR and lives at another place.


----------



## hal9000 (May 20, 2015)

its an itinerary basically, just make one in format of a tablet, listing which tourist attractions you are planning to visit, what date and such.


----------



## hal9000 (May 20, 2015)

table*

sorry.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

So you mean to say we give a 3 month daily plan of activities?


----------



## hal9000 (May 20, 2015)

doesnt need to be that detailed. you can include a cover/support letter to state that you will be responsible for his accomodation and expenses during said activities and that you will take him to those place on the weekends since you are working weekdays. its more of a formality, to convince them that your dad will be staying only for tourism/holiday purposes.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok thats easy then. I will list a number of places in Australia and then say that we will be going to these places as a family on weekends. 

Thanks for clarifying this for me.


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,

Could someone please confirm if there is any specific format for the itinerary?

Do we need to send flight details too upfront..

Thanks


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

sober_sandy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please confirm if there is any specific format for the itinerary?
> 
> ...


Just put it in a table and have these columns: 

Date	, Activity, Contact Number(s) and Accommodation/ Company

e.g.

01-01-2010, Visit Zoo, +04XXXXXX, Sydney Zoo


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a letter from your side indicating they will mostly be staying with you and visiting locations where you currently reside.
Also you can mentioned occassional visits to other cities as and when time permits.

Itinerary is usually for tourists who visits as groups with a travel agency.

So dont worry and write a simple letter as a first person and just tell them they are here to visit you and occassional tourist destinations wil be visited.

Cheers


----------

